# *** STRICTLY COME DANCING - SPOILERS THREAD ***



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

New Home


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Ooooh, spoil away!


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

hello


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

just posting don't want to lose you 

                              lv marie 76x


----------



## tsarvo (Oct 23, 2008)

I would just hate not knowing!!!!!!!!


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Me too!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I can't wait   . I'm ridiculously excited


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh I'm gutter   

Jodie and Lisa in dance off

Jodie has gone


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Poor Jodie. Having to dance again when she had the flu and missing out when she wasn't really that bad. One Show viewers must be voting in droves for Christine. I was kind of hoping Rachel would get no votes and be in the dance off. Don't like her since I heard she took dancing lessons all summmer cos she's so desperate to win.


----------



## sara1 (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi Girls

So disappointed that Jodie has gone as she has improved so much over the weeks.  Christine should have been out going on last nights dancing (and I'm a Northern Ireland girl!!!).

Sara


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

I agree, poor Jodie. Christine was definately the worst dancer last night.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I really don't want Rachel to win - she's so perfect and boring  

Ooooh - I'd have loved Jodie and Ian to win. 
Brendan and Lisa for me now then xx


----------



## Frill (Feb 7, 2006)

But don't you think Rachel and Vincent look so cute together? I think I'd like to see Austin win it, now that my favourite, Cherie, is out.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

It was Rachel and Christine in the dance off


Christine went


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm sad that she has gone, but she was not as good as the others - now I really think that any of them could win and I don't know who I want to win!!

Thanks LL!   
Love,
Jen
xxx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh no!  

I voted for both of them!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I voted for everyone else but those two. I like Christine but she's not as good as the others by a long way. Pleased Rachel was in the dance off as she was getting too smug!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oooooh   

Lisa V Austin in the dance off and..............

Austin has gone    (Minus his shirt) xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

WHY DID I READ THIS !!! BEFORE WATCHING THE SHOW  
    
oops sorry for the caps!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Cuthbert (Oct 3, 2003)

I'm gutted - I wanted Austin to win and for the first time ever the celeb I've been backing won't win the trophy. 

We'd worked out that because Tom is the most popular with the viewers, Austin would definitely be in the dance-off with Lisa and, because his dances last night weren't as well marked overall as Lisa's, he had to go. So it looks like Tom v Rachel/Lisa in the final depending on which lady gets the higher marks with the judges next week.

Jules


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh no


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I agree Cuthbert. 

Still upset about Austin. I voted for him a few times (and Tom as couldn't decide between them) and his number was engaged for about 10 mins after voting opened. Hope he didn't lose votes because people gave up.


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Sorry for butting in...

Well its obvious the judges like rachel best     She made mistakes in her dances
last night & still got 10's... I think even if she was in a dance off & fell over the judges would still keep
her in   

I think Lisa should win as she has improved the most & she's great now...

Katy./ xxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I'll be gutted if Rachel stays over Lisa. Its GOT to be a bit about performance and entertainment too surely?


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

UTTER          
Am sorry but i hate Lisa n Brendan so false n fake 
Erin n Austin have been better each week they have just been great plus Erin is so lovely
BRENDAN is VILE          

Dont really like any of them now but i will vote for Tom i think even if he did look like Brutus the other week


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I like Rachel! Why's everyone hating on her? I think her dancing is great, both the girls were much better than either of the guys.

If there's any justice and if people are voting for dancing as everyone kept pointing out when John Sargeant was still in I would have both girls in the final & Tom voted out this weekend.


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Sorry but I just don't like Rachel I think she is smug & I know they are supposed to look like
    they belong together when they dance but every dance they have done other than ballroom has
    been a bit to sexy & it makes me feel so sorry for her Fiance & my DH thinks its making him look
    a fool.. Either way I just don't like her & prob more so because the judges seem to have made
    their mind up already.. At least I guess its up to the public when its the final so they can only get
    her so far !! 

    I agree than Brendan is a slime but Lisa is great & has
    become so confident & its lovely to see cos she so expected to go every week.

    I didn't want Erin & Austin to go either.  

       Katy. xx


----------

